# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة avafx  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## زعيم زعيم

اريد ان استفسر عن شركة avafx ارجو افادتي وشكرا لكم

----------


## ابو لاما

منصتهم الجديدة جيدة لكن الاخوة هنا لهم ماءخذ عليها لهم فيه حق ان صدقت والتجارب التئ نشرت من من تعامل معها غير مشجعة لكن الارض جربت الحجر كما يقولون ومنصتهم مع الاخبار اللحظية ساعة وقوعها جديرة بالتجربة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alassier

شركة ممتازه بالرغم كثر الاقاويل عليها لي معهم اكثر من سنه وماشفت شي سيء مشاكل تقع معهم ونفسها بالضبط مع اف اكس سول هم ينهون المشكله بأسرع وقت و سول مماطله بلا حدود ووالله من تجربه رغم اني لست مقتنع بوضع مبالغ كبيره فيها لان كلام الناس سبب لي دوشه وخلي بالك الحواله تأخذ من 7 الى 10 ايام حتى تصل لحسابك والفلوس توصل وتوصل وتوصل ،،،،

----------


## nasharcool

انا مشترك معهم بقالى اسبوعين  هناك بطء  قدر  ما فى تحويل الارباح
  وايضا خدمه  العملاء ضعيفه جدا
لكن هناك بونص والمنصه  الميتا تريد جيد جدا

----------


## nasharcool

اخى جرب بمبلغ صغير

----------


## alassier

> انا مشترك معهم بقالى اسبوعين هناك بطء قدر ما فى تحويل الارباح
> وايضا خدمه العملاء ضعيفه جدا
> لكن هناك بونص والمنصه الميتا تريد جيد جدا

 صدقت خدمة العملاء لديهم ضعف نوعاً ما لكن لن يأخذوا مالك بحجه او بأخرى والحواله مثل ماقلت لك 10 أيام وتكون في حسابك واحيان وهذا قل ماحصل معي 3 او 4 ايام وهي في حسابك ومنصة التداول افضل منصه بلا منازع ،،،

----------


## ahmad1

> صدقت خدمة العملاء لديهم ضعف نوعاً ما لكن لن يأخذوا مالك بحجه او بأخرى والحواله مثل ماقلت لك 10 أيام وتكون في حسابك واحيان وهذا قل ماحصل معي 3 او 4 ايام وهي في حسابك ومنصة التداول افضل منصه بلا منازع ،،،

 هل وقف الخسارة فيها مضمون وقت الجاب؟

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

> صدقت خدمة العملاء لديهم ضعف نوعاً ما لكن لن يأخذوا مالك بحجه او بأخرى والحواله مثل ماقلت لك 10 أيام وتكون في حسابك واحيان وهذا قل ماحصل معي 3 او 4 ايام وهي في حسابك ومنصة التداول افضل منصه بلا منازع ،،،

 مرحبا اخي الكريم ابغى اسالك في مقر الشركة وهل عندهم خاصية الهدج وكمان سمعت انك تطلب منهم بطاقة فيزا ممكن تحول عليها الفلوس وتسحب من اي صراف

----------


## kale2010

بسمع انها اسرائيليه والله اعلم

----------


## زعيم زعيم

انا بسال لانه حصل امر معي اثناء التداول معهم حيث  كنت بايع الباوند من 1.4818 بستوب 1.4850 وامر هدج اي شراء معلق من 1.4835 بهدف مفتوح علما بانني كنت بايع وشاري بلوط كامل وتفاجات انهم ازالوا امر الشراء وعندما راجعتهم قالوا انهم سيراجعوا غرفة التداول ولليوم ما ردوا على منذ اسبوع وبعتلهم رسائل ولكن لا حياة لم تنادي

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
رأيت الكثير من الاعضاء يكتبون عن تجاربهم في هذه الشركة , فياريت تدخل على منتدى شركات والوساطة يا غالي تستخدم خاصية البحث هناك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html

----------


## العاشق

> انا بسال لانه حصل امر معي اثناء التداول معهم حيث  كنت بايع الباوند من 1.4818 بستوب 1.4850 وامر هدج اي شراء معلق من 1.4835 بهدف مفتوح علما بانني كنت بايع وشاري بلوط كامل وتفاجات انهم ازالوا امر الشراء وعندما راجعتهم قالوا انهم سيراجعوا غرفة التداول ولليوم ما ردوا على منذ اسبوع وبعتلهم رسائل ولكن لا حياة لم تنادي

 يجب ان تشتكي هذه الشركة النصابة الى من اعطاها الترخيص واعتقد انها مرخصة في ايرلندا يعني انت الان عايز منهم 1500 دولار من تفعل امر الشراء عند 1.5850

----------


## غزة الجريحة

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل 
شركه ava fx اسرائيليه انصحك بالابتعاد عنها

----------


## زعيم زعيم



----------


## غزة الجريحة

تفضل اخي موقع الشركة باللغة العبرية  http://www.avafx.co.il/

----------


## ahmad1

هل توجد شركة يكون فيها الستوب لوز (وقف الخسارة) فعال عند الجاب؟

----------


## ابو لاما

عزيزي السبب مكتوب وهو عدم وجود رصيد no moneyوكل الشركات تقبل مشتركين من فلسطين المحتلة وابن غزة الجريحة لا اسم لبلد من ما ذكرته فانا من بلد اللاءت الثلاث ودفعنا ثمن ذلك وصاروا هم يدفعون الان والحمدلله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## زعيم زعيم

> عزيزي السبب مكتوب وهو عدم وجود رصيد no moneyوكل الشركات تقبل مشتركين من فلسطين المحتلة وابن غزة الجريحة لا اسم لبلد من ما ذكرته فانا من بلد اللاءت الثلاث ودفعنا ثمن ذلك وصاروا هم يدفعون الان والحمدلله

  الهدج اخي لا يحتاج الى رصيد انا عامل هدج

----------


## forexmonster3

كيف السحب في الشركة ؟

----------


## zelawi

> تفضل اخي موقع الشركة باللغة العبرية  http://www.avafx.co.il/

 أخي الكريم  وجود موقع للشركة باللغة العبرية لا يعني أنها إسرائيلية .. مثلما أن الكثير من شركات الوساطة لديها موقع باللغة العربية وهذا لا يعني أنها عربية . المهم حد يخبرنا ما هي الجهة الرقابية المسجلة بها هذه الشركة؟؟

----------


## ابو منيف

الدعم الفني اصبح الان ضعيف جدا بالرغم من التعامل الجيد 
اي مشكله راح يحلوها لك بعد ماتكره كل شي  
اعتقد تم تبديل عدد من الموظفين الاكفاء لديها ولامشكله سوى الدعم الفني الضعيف جدا جدا مقارنةً بالماضي ......

----------

